# IG anti-tank vendetta/banewolf



## the quademeister (Sep 27, 2010)

IG anti-tank... I normally run with vendettas 130pts- 3 twin-linked lascannons fast skimmer with 12 12 10 armour value. The Vanquisher is also a good selection, especially when equipped with pask. This can be a very expensive model at 220pts with the pask upgrade and hull Lascannon. For an extra 30pts this can be then equipped with multi-meltas making it a 250pt anti-armour beast! But for pretty much the same points cost you could have two vendettas. I have recently been looking at the devil dog with multi-melta hull upgrade. coming in at 135, this is also a contender for major anti-tank. I don't know which one to choose any suggestions?


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with imperial guard vehicles, but i've usually found that 2 for the price of one is a good deal. nothing worse than your awesome vehicle getting popped in the first couple of turns, but if you make him split the fire, you have better chances of them both surviving. but that's just my simple humble opinion.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry, but the Vanquisher is a poor choice 90% of the time, and Pask just makes it a bigger points sink. Pask is not worth his points overall, except in an Exterminator in a pinch. IG have plenty of truly decent anti-tank (see your other Thread below) that is far more efficient and is often cheaper than a Vanquisher.

The Vendettas you mention above is a great choice for AT up to AV13, and seen as you've used them before I think you've answered your own question of them been a better choice than a Vanquisher.

The DD is a good AT choice and giving it that second MM is a good idea...that way you have 2 AP1 shots @ 24", so you don't always have to get within 12" to get a single 2D6 shot off.

Still, I would field Vendettas, ChiMeltaVets, Manticore(s) and Hydras before choosing a DD...more reliable and efficient.


----------

